# Can Anyone Find...



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

...A photo of *Old Mountain Farm Almond Joy* or know who owns her? Any info. would be awesome!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did a quicky search and only found her daughter DAWNLAND CR CHOCK FULL O' NUTS here http://meadowsweetblue.webs.com/nigeriangoatherd.htm maybe they would have some info or try contacting Dawnland since they obviously owned her at one time


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Stacey. I also talked with Cheryle at Old Mountain and she said Dawnland had her at one point, then sold her and now she's deceased... so i'll have to check and see if they have a photo of her...Cheryle sent me one of her as a kid. I'm trying to find a pic of her udder.


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi there, 
I had Old Mountain Farm Almond Joy, and unfortunately she died on my watch..
It happened very quickly..

Anyway, I have looked for pictures of her udder, and I have not found any yet.. 
I will try my other pc to see if there is some on there.
I don't remember that much about it, I'm sorry, but she only had a single buck kid while here, that was wethered, she also came to me with her than 18 month old daughter who was still nursing.. So longevity there.. Her daughter has since gone onto another herd. And as far as I know her daughter has not yet freshened.

I do own her 1/2 sister out of her dam Hazelnut and Uproar, she will hopefully freshen this coming spring, and I can get a picture of her udder when she does..
Not sure if you have one of Joy's offspring or a relative whom you need the picture for..


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Barb, thanks for the reply! I really appreciate your help. I sent Dawnland an email to see if they have any info. on how they liked her udder. We'll see if they have any photos or info. If you run across any photos that would be awesome if you could email them to me. 

The reason i'm after a photo of her udder is...if all goes planned...I am purchasing Joy's full brother. He had been at a nice herd in Oregon for quite awhile and had produced some beautiful kids and from the udders I saw from a few of his daughters, I'm impressed, so the udder quality is there...it would just be nice to see his sister's udder so I can get a better idea of who I should breed him to. Didn't want to mention anything until the deal was finalized, but i'm going to pick him up on Thursday...so I'm pretty sure it's a done deal. 

Anywho, i'm pretty excited to add him to the herd...i'll start a new thread when I get him home.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats Kylee!!!


----------



## meadowsweetmama (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi I didn't have the pleasure of knowing Joy but I do know she was a VERY heavy milker. Her daughter Dawnland Chock Full O" Nuts is a lovely broken red and is also a fairly heavy milker. Her 2011 daughter has a lot of potential I think. We are growing her up now and has a very similar body type. Do you have kids by Joy or her progeny??


----------

